# multiple PPPoe sessions over one DSL modem?



## thorwin (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,

is possible to use multiple PPPoE-sessions with only one DSL-modem on FreeBSD? Afaik, I have to use different MAC-adresses for the connections because my DSL-provider (Deutsche Telekom) won't let me use more than one connection with one MAC address at a time. Debian's RP-PPPoE does have the "-H" commend line switch, where I can specify the MAC to use. Can this be achieved on FreeBSD?


----------



## pamdirac (Apr 29, 2009)

thorwin said:
			
		

> ... is possible to use multiple PPPoE-sessions with only one DSL-modem on FreeBSD? ...



I think yes but only if your dsl modem supports mlppp.

The sangoma S518/ADSL cards supports it (as reported here).
I dont know if mlppp is supported by the S519 (ADSL2+)


----------



## thorwin (Apr 29, 2009)

pamdirac said:
			
		

> I think yes but only if your dsl modem supports mlppp.


I'm not sure if this is relevant because

I don't use multilink, I run 3 connections to 3 different prividers
It works on linux *duckandrun* 
I've given a rough look at the pages you mentioned and they don't seem to giva any hint on solving my problem.

But I've seen there's a (a little outdated) port of rp-pppoe for FreeBSD, maybe this could help 'cause there's a patch that enables rp-pppoe to "fake" it's MAC address. Not shure if this will work on 7.1-RELEASE, though...


----------



## pamdirac (Apr 29, 2009)

thorwin said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this is relevant because
> 
> I don't use multilink, I run 3 connections to 3 different prividers
> It works on linux *duckandrun*
> ...



Interesting ...

excuse me for the OT: you use internal modem? If yes what model?


----------



## thorwin (Apr 29, 2009)

pamdirac said:
			
		

> Interesting ...
> 
> excuse me for the OT: you use internal modem? If yes what model?


No, it's an external modem or, better, it's an WLAN/VoIP/DSL-Router which is operated in modem-mode. It it a "Speedport W500V" which is built exclusively for Deutsche Telekom.


----------

